
What the future of work will mean for jobs, skills, and wages - joseluisq
https://www.mckinsey.com/global-themes/future-of-organizations-and-work/what-the-future-of-work-will-mean-for-jobs-skills-and-wages
======
joseluisq
Only for completing the post: "Robotics will eliminate up to 800 million jobs
in 2030"

